# Blown engine on W8



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

Got a 2003 VW Passat W8 with a blown head gasket. Cylinder walls and head are plasma coated (non-machineable). Anyone know where to get a used W8 engine? For a VW reman it is $14,000.00.


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

wait youre saying these engines cannot be machined at all?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*

effit just clean it and throw in a new gasket?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*

right, give it a shot, whats the worst that could happen, try maching it too, ill bet u it will woek


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

No one is able to machine a W8 engine. Not only are the walls plasma coated, but the angles are ridiculous. Have you guys ever seen the inside of a W8 engine?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

leave the bottom end alone, just have the head checked at a machine shop, put a new headgasket and headbolts... thats why engines have headgaskets to protect the motor. keep it simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattyM (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Blown engine on W8 (VWKoppi)*

Saw a complete, used engine on Ebay a while back. Wanted $4500.00 and claimed that it ran well. Came from a totaled '03. Might want to look at that. Good machine shop can machine anything. MM


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

try a crush gasket and new head bolts. why do u need to machien it any ways. how long after the head gasket blow did u drive it, is the head worped that badly.


----------

